# Help with a Name



## donna75126 (Aug 15, 2012)

I am going to do a first time fair and I am needing a name.  I pretty much just do bath salts, bath bombs and scrubs. Alittle body butter.

Does anyone have any great unqiue name ideas.

Thanks
Donna


----------



## Genny (Aug 15, 2012)

What kind of market are you catering to?  
Where do you live and is there anything unique about where you live?
Do you plan on expanding to anything beyond bath and body anytime?
Are you looking for fun names, chic names, cutesy names, country-style names, etc?


----------



## donna75126 (Aug 15, 2012)

I want to market to the cost conscience lady. Affordable.  We are just two girls from Texas.We are  doing a show in the outskirts of Dallas. Later on we might do some soaps, facial oils. 
We want fun, cute whimsy. Our labels are going to be multi color polka dot.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 15, 2012)

How about "Two Gals from Texas"?


----------



## Genny (Aug 15, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> How about "Two Gals from Texas"?



Ooh, I like that.  I vote for Hazel's "Two Gals from Texas".   I'm picturing two cute little cartoon cowgirls for a logo.


----------



## donna75126 (Aug 16, 2012)

Two Gals from Texas... that is so cute.  I would not have come up with that name.. I think I will use it.. I will try and come up with a logo with cowgirls and maybe some bluebonnets (state flower). I will try and post a picture of it.. 

Thank you soooo much.

donna


----------



## Hazel (Aug 16, 2012)

You're welcome! You should google the name just in case someone else is using it. You never know...


----------



## Lindy (Aug 22, 2012)

What about a pair of cowboy boots, a cowboy hat resting on the boots and flowers in the hat band?


----------



## donna75126 (Aug 22, 2012)

Now that would be cute also..  I could have bluebonnets in the hatband since bluebonnets is the state flower. I was going to be doing bluebonnet frangrances.

Donna


----------



## gypsyarmadillo (Sep 3, 2012)

Good luck with your show!! I'm in Wichita Falls, tx and have been debating doing some shows around the metroplex area. I'd love to hear about your experience with the show


----------



## donna75126 (Sep 4, 2012)

gypsyarmadillo"]Good luck with your show!! I'm in Wichita Falls, tx and have been debating doing some shows around the metroplex area. I'd love to hear about your experience with the show [/quote]

I will.. I am kinda nervous about the whole thing.. this will be the first one.  There are alot of shows coming in in the dallas area.. 

donna


----------

